# Fallout 3 APPCRASH



## TimC650 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey everyone, I've been playing the game Fallout 3 for about a week or so, and at random times during game play(mostly soon after the save-game has loaded) the game will crash, giving my this report:
*
Problem signature:*
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	Fallout3.exe
Application Version:	1.7.0.3
Application Timestamp:	4a40f18b
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_0a9e
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	1becbbf8
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	0a9e
Additional Information 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3:	0a9e
Additional Information 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

If anyone could help resolve this problem that would be great, thanks.

Here's the whole big schmeal of my System Specs

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/3/2009, 21:50:24
Machine name: TIM-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer 
System Model: Aspire 5534 
BIOS: InsydeH2O Version V1.12
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor L310 (2 CPUs), ~1.2GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3836MB RAM
Page File: 1337MB used, 6332MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9612)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9612&SUBSYS_031E1025&REV_00
Display Memory: 1915 MB
Dedicated Memory: 253 MB
Shared Memory: 1662 MB
Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: LP156WH3-TLA2
Monitor Id: LGD0210
Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (60.022Hz)
Output Type: Internal
Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0700 (English)
Driver Version: 8.661.0.0


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
first try to apply the latest Fallout 3 patch from here:

http://www.fileplanet.com/194117/190000/fileinfo/Fallout-3---Patch-v1.7.0-(US)-

next, please follow this thread in here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f219/fallout-3-fix-thread-342884.html?highlight=Fallout


----------



## TimC650 (Dec 4, 2009)

I already installed the patch and I tried following the instructions in your F3 fix thread but Maximized window won't open: 

"MaximizedWindow.exe has stopped working"
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BEX
Application Name:	MaximizedWindow.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	490cedd5
Fault Module Name:	MSVCR80.dll
Fault Module Version:	8.0.50727.4927
Fault Module Timestamp:	4a2752ff
Exception Offset:	0001ce0b
Exception Code:	c000000d
Exception Data:	00000000
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	a115
Additional Information 2:	a1153b0c05de392eb6a98330a68998f4
Additional Information 3:	ac70
Additional Information 4:	ac7068b03e67cf9215d209d73d64d0cb


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

have you followed all the instructions on how to use Maximizedwindow? and did you input the right resolution in the target?'
you can't open the application it'll crash 
you have to make a shortcut in the game's folder
please read the instructions carefully!!
if you need further help on how to use it please say so


----------



## jkids210 (Jan 10, 2010)

I keep getting the APPCRASH too. My system spec is as follows:

Processor Intel® Core™2 DuoProcessor Speed2.2GHz
Memory (RAM)4GBSystem Memory (RAM) 
Graphics Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD
OS Windows 7 Home Prem

I tried to do the maximize windows but do not fully understand what I am suppose to do. Please help.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi. Welcome to TSF.

I'm sorry to tell you, but your Intel graphics chipset is what's holding you back. It's not meant for games and is most likely the reason for the appcrash. Even if you were to somehow get the game working, you couldn't expect to play it at a reasonable framerate.


----------



## jkids210 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you for the reply Lord Sirian. What is the min graphics card I need to get? Thanks.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

A Radeon 4350 will play the game on near-minimum settings, maybe higher if you have a small monitor resolution. That will run you about $30-50, and will survive on an OEM power supply as long as it's at least 300W.


----------



## TimC650 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Hi. Welcome to TSF.
> 
> I'm sorry to tell you, but your Intel graphics chipset is what's holding you back. It's not meant for games and is most likely the reason for the appcrash. Even if you were to somehow get the game working, you couldn't expect to play it at a reasonable framerate.


 Actually my computer can(using the ATI Radeon HD3200 card) run Fallout 3 in medium graphics with a pretty smooth framerate, and it will be running the game smoothly and displaying everything fine when I have these problems. It seems that most of the time that I load a save game (about 7-8/10 tries) or load a new area, it crashes. So this leads me to believe that it could be my weak processor. But I'm not too concerned about it now as I managed to beat the game anyways and I don't really play it too often anymore. Still, any help on the matter would be great.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi.

Just to start off, there's a big difference between an Intel graphics chipset and one made by a company like ATI/Nvidia. I must say I'm surprised you can get a smooth framerate on medium though.. what do you consider to be smooth? Have you tried just uninstalling and reinstalling the game?


----------



## mbertelsen27 (Sep 18, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm afraid you all are wrong. You see I've got the same problem and I'm running dual ATI Radeon HD 3870's. It has something to do with fallout 3's 1.7 patch not being able to patch fallout3launcher.exe instead it patches fallout3.exe file which is not use to start this game. I haven't quite figured how to fix this but I'm working on it and ill keep you posted.


----------

